# Do u flush all the time?



## Carta (Jan 8, 2014)

First off; I'm bored and I hope this gets through... my question:  I spend alotta time at home, but I don't flush after every #1 use...My wife has a problem w/ this...She says please flush ALL the time..My way of thinking is; why waste water? She says BS...

When we were in St Thomas many years ago, I read a sign that said: ON THIS ISLAND IN THE SUN; WE DO NOT FLUSH FOR #ONE......My wife said "We're not in St Thomas"......I said: "We're saving water and money".....Ur feelings? lol...Thanks

ps...I wind-up flushing after 3 times or so


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 8, 2014)

Carta said:


> ps...I wind-up flushing after 3 times or so



I'm willing to bet a lot of money that your wife is the only one regularly cleaning the toilet.


----------



## Carta (Jan 8, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I'm willing to bet a lot of money that your wife is the only one regularly cleaning the toilet.



Nope ur wrong...I clean, if I use....and that's quite often


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2014)

Carta said:


> First off; I'm bored and I hope this gets through... my question:  I spend alotta time at home, but I don't flush after every #1 use...My wife has a problem w/ this...She says please flush ALL the time..My way of thinking is; why waste water? She says BS...
> 
> When we were in St Thomas many years ago, I read a sign that said: ON THIS ISLAND IN THE SUN; WE DO NOT FLUSH FOR #ONE......My wife said "We're not in St Thomas"......I said: "We're saving water and money".....Ur feelings? lol...Thanks
> 
> ps...I wind-up flushing after 3 times or so



I agreed with your spouse. Please flush ever time. That is my opinion only !!!!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 8, 2014)

a plumber told me "If it's yellow let it mellow, If it's brown, flush it down"


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you ever have guests in your home?  

I don't think you're going to find much support for your cause around here.


----------



## Carta (Jan 8, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Do you ever have guests in your home?
> 
> I don't think you're going to find much support for your cause around here.



I would never do this when we have company.... Ur getting too serious


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 8, 2014)

If you pee in the sink you can rinse it down the drain with a cup of water instead of wasting a whole gallon.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2014)

Sea Six said:


> If you pee in the sink you can rinse it down the drain with a cup of water instead of wasting a whole gallon.



Oh, yeah- or you could just brush your teeth after using the sink for a urinal. Now THAT's multi-tasking. It that where the term 'P-trap' came from? 

Jim


----------



## NKN (Jan 8, 2014)

We don't flush at night due to noise unless we do a #2.


----------



## Carta (Jan 8, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> a plumber told me "If it's yellow let it mellow, If it's brown, flush it down"


I must print this for my wife...Thx Rapmarks...heh heh heh


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 8, 2014)

My DH agrees with you.  He doesn't flush over night.  He also can't seem to figure out how to put the toilet seat back down if he gets up in the night.  We use different bathrooms now.  I sure don't want to walk in and see it.

Also, our dogs tend to drink from the toilets if the lid is up so I may be a bit sensitive about it.

Deb


----------



## Carta (Jan 8, 2014)

DebBrown said:


> My DH agrees with you.  He doesn't flush over night.  He also can't seem to figure out how to put the toilet seat back down if he gets up in the night.  We use different bathrooms now.  I sure don't want to walk in and see it.
> 
> Also, our dogs tend to drink from the toilets if the lid is up so I may be a bit sensitive about it.
> 
> Deb



  Ur hubby is a smart man... Why can't u put toilet seat up?  Oops; I just started a different subject...

Why would ur dogs drink from toilet?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 8, 2014)

Want to make everybody happy?  Get one of those two button toilets. You use one button for #1, and it flushes with minimum water, while button #2 flushes with more water for #2.  I don't have one of them, but I've seen it, and it works well.

Absent that, I always flush.

Fern


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 8, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Want to make everybody happy?  Get one of those two button toilets. You use one button for #1, and it flushes with minimum water, while button #2 flushes with more water for #2.  I don't have one of them, but I've seen it, and it works well.
> 
> Absent that, I always flush.
> 
> Fern



Always was impressed with that type of toilet while in Europe and other parts of the world.

Only time I didn't flush was during a drouth in CA when the reservoirs were damn near empty.

Cheers


----------



## Roger830 (Jan 8, 2014)

If it does't have an odor, like after drinking beer, I just put the seat down.

We have a toilet that has two flush levels. If you gently trip the handle, just enough water runs to refresh the bowl. If you hold the handle down, it does a more through flush, but nothing like our 43 year old toilet in the basement that creates a whirlpool.

This is such a pleasent subject.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 8, 2014)

When we remodeled the late FIL's house to sell, we replaced both of the thrones there with 'dual flush' ones. I really couldn't tell the difference between the two flushes, but the buttons were cool. I guess. In the end, they didn't cost any more than the single flush variety.


----------



## djs (Jan 8, 2014)

This comes up a lot more with people who have Septic Systems, I'm in the "let it mellow" crowd.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 8, 2014)

We have a dual flush.  Even with the full flush, I often have to flush twice to get the bowl to empty.  Seems there is a backwash.  


 ----------------------------------------------------------------

 "Humor is an affirmation of dignity, a declaration of man's superiority to all that befalls him." - Romain Gary


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 8, 2014)

DebBrown said:


> My DH agrees with you. He doesn't flush over night. *He also can't seem to figure out how to put the toilet seat back down* if he gets up in the night. We use different bathrooms now. I sure don't want to walk in and see it.
> 
> Also, our dogs tend to drink from the toilets if the lid is up so I may be a bit sensitive about it.
> 
> Deb





Carta said:


> Ur hubby is a smart man... *Why can't u put toilet seat up?* Oops; I just started a different subject...
> 
> Why would ur dogs drink from toilet?



 I always put the seat and the lid down as well.  It helps the bathroom look less messy.  I don't leave my cupboard doors open, either.  And I make my bed each morning.  It's the simple things that can make a house look messy or put together.  Also, nothing can accidentally fall into the toilet bowl if the lid is down.  

 And dogs do drink out of toilets.  They just do.


----------



## NKN (Jan 8, 2014)

Cats know better...they climb up and can't figure how to drink without falling in.  So they climb down and jump in your face instead.  Where have those paws been?


----------



## ronparise (Jan 8, 2014)

Carta said:


> First off; I'm bored and I hope this gets through... my question:  I spend alotta time at home, but I don't flush after every #1 use...My wife has a problem w/ this...She says please flush ALL the time..My way of thinking is; why waste water? She says BS...
> 
> When we were in St Thomas many years ago, I read a sign that said: ON THIS ISLAND IN THE SUN; WE DO NOT FLUSH FOR #ONE......My wife said "We're not in St Thomas"......I said: "We're saving water and money".....Ur feelings? lol...Thanks
> 
> ps...I wind-up flushing after 3 times or so





Looks like you are not the only one bored

I flush every time, out of habit...I know the older toilets like I have are big water wasters.  

so I save a little in other ways...  I pee in my pool


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 8, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> a plumber told me "If it's yellow let it mellow, If it's brown, flush it down"



That was the saying in the 1970's when we had a drought in California.

We flush every time (except when someone is in the shower).   Dual flush, low flow toilet and one of those slow motion falling toilet seats so it doesn't go THUMP everytime I'm required to put the seat down.

I can't say I understand why she can't just look before sitting, but I've been trained and it's one less subject to get beat up on in our home. <g>


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 8, 2014)

NKN said:


> Cats know better...they climb up and can't figure how to drink without falling in.  So they climb down and jump in your face instead.  Where have those paws been?



Yuck, I hope you flush every time. Kitties in the toilet bowl.

I'm glad our Golden doesn't drink out of the toilet bowel.


----------



## geekette (Jan 8, 2014)

only time I don't flush is when we have no water (when elec is out).  In those situations, #2 gets a healthy does of non-potable water I have standing by for exactly this situation but #1 can wait around.

When there is no water service, even the non-potable needs to be conserved.  

I am on septic, would love choice buttons on the thrones.  Thanks for the tip as remodelling baths is coming up.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 8, 2014)

I guess that makes my family "water wasters" as we flush and wash our hands.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 8, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> I'm glad our Golden doesn't drink out of the toilet bowel.


That you know of.


----------



## Elan (Jan 8, 2014)

NKN said:


> Cats know better...they climb up and can't figure how to drink without falling in.  So they climb down and jump in your face instead.  Where have those paws been?



  Our old cat (rest her soul), used to get into the toilet and spread-eagle herself across the bowl to get a drink.  Incredibly funny to walk in on.  Didn't matter that she had fresh water in her water bowl.  She was a cat -- no rationalizing her actions......


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 8, 2014)

Yellow mellows here too, except when we are expecting or have company.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 8, 2014)

*His Face Was Flushed . . .*

*. . .* but his broad shoulders saved him. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 8, 2014)

*Company I Can Understand . . .*




Timeshare Von said:


> Yellow mellows here too, except when we are expecting or have company.


 *. . .* but what's pregnancy got to do with it ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 8, 2014)

ewwwwwwwwww........... TMI!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been learning from my dog.  We go out in the yard. The neighbors look at me weird, but I figure, "Hey, they can go in their own yard!" 

Dave


----------



## Carta (Jan 8, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I've been learning from my dog.  We go out in the yard. The neighbors look at me weird, but I figure, "Hey, they can go in their own yard!"
> 
> Dave



Oh How gross...I'm getting a new out-house delivered from Walmart..I can do #1 and 2; without any water waste


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 8, 2014)

I always wondered if those folks who don't flush in a public restroom flush at home.  Seems not I guess.

I remember the old poem for overhead tank toilets:

Roses are red, violets are blue, pull the chain, when you're through.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have been thinking about this lately too. No idea why. I am of the lot that says not to flush after #1. Though how many times would you have to do a #1 before you would consider flushing? 



DebBrown said:


> My DH agrees with you.  He doesn't flush over night.  He also can't seem to figure out how to put the toilet seat back down if he gets up in the night.  We use different bathrooms now.  I sure don't want to walk in and see it.
> 
> Also, our dogs tend to drink from the toilets if the lid is up so I may be a bit sensitive about it.
> 
> Deb



Really, shouldn't women put the seat back up for us men? I think what really should happen is that both the seat goes down AND the lid. Just keep it closed after every use. 

This prevents pets from drinking from it too. We keep our bathroom doors closed at all times also.



cotraveller said:


> I always wondered if those folks who don't flush in a public restroom flush at home.  Seems not I guess.
> 
> I remember the old poem for overhead tank toilets:
> 
> Roses are red, violets are blue, pull the chain, when you're through.



I don't flush at public restrooms, at least not urinals. Think of what people touched just before they touched that flush valve.


----------



## geekette (Jan 8, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I have been thinking about this lately too. No idea why. I am of the lot that says not to flush after #1. Though how many times would you have to do a #1 before you would consider flushing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Closed toilet lid when you leave the bathroom at my house.  

Public restrooms - I always assumed that an unflushed toilet = problem with that toilet so would choose another stall.

I often use my foot to flush but if there is TP to spare, I use that.


----------



## NKN (Jan 8, 2014)

If you are into Feng Shui, the rules say to put the lid down.  Otherwise you are loosing all your wealth down the drain.  And let's hope the toilet isn't located in the "money corner" or you are really in trouble.

:whoopie:


----------



## KauaiMark (Jan 8, 2014)

*(...Where's the like button on this board)*



AwayWeGo said:


> *. . .* but his broad shoulders saved him.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



...but his broad shoulders saved him.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 8, 2014)

Big drama for us.  But DH rarely cleans the toilet and he just doesn't care--it just doesn't bother him.  I don't get it.  So, we've gradually rationed off 2 bathrooms for him and 2 for me.  And if company is expected, he is handed the appropriate cleaning tools.  (This way, we also don't deal with the lid up or down issue, normally.)

Our dog somehow prefers the toilet bowl for her water supply.  We always have fresh water next to her dog food dish, but that doesn't matter.  Thank goodness she prefers one of 'my' toilets for her drinks.

Why am I living with two stubborn creatures?  I'm not stubborn at all.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2014)

Carta said:


> Oh How gross...I'm getting a new out-house delivered from Walmart..I can do #1 and 2; without any water waste



I sincerely hope you realize I was joking. This entire thread is kind of gross. 

Dave


----------



## Carta (Jan 9, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I sincerely hope you realize I was joking. This entire thread is kind of gross.
> 
> Dave



I do realize BMW...I'm the OP....lol


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 9, 2014)

*Reality*

We may be sans water by the end of today thanks to a frozen intake valve in Lake Erie that is preventing water from flowing to our service provider.  We've been advised to limit our water consumption and that means the mellow yellow rule.

We don't realize how precious water is until we don't have it...


----------



## artringwald (Jan 9, 2014)

If it's the middle of the night, and it's the upstairs bathroom, I let the yellow mellow. Unless I ate asparagus for dinner.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 9, 2014)

I flush every time, i don't know if it's just my toilet, but if i even wait an hour after going to flush i will have a ridiculous stain that will cost more in cleaning products then it would have in water to have just flushed in the first place.

As for the toilet lids & seats, they belong up!  Be proud of your thrown! Do you put covers over your sinks too when you aren't using them? Why would you put a cover over your toilet if not your sink?


----------



## am1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I flush every time, i don't know if it's just my toilet, but if i even wait an hour after going to flush i will have a ridiculous stain that will cost more in cleaning products then it would have in water to have just flushed in the first place.
> 
> As for the toilet lids & seats, they belong up!  Be proud of your thrown! Do you put covers over your sinks too when you aren't using them? Why would you put a cover over your toilet if not your sink?



You may want to google what happens to everything after you flush.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 9, 2014)

*On same page*



UWSurfer said:


> That was the saying in the 1970's when we had a drought in California.
> 
> We flush every time (except when someone is in the shower).   Dual flush, low flow toilet and one of those slow motion falling toilet seats so it doesn't go THUMP everytime I'm required to put the seat down.
> 
> I can't say I understand why she can't just look before sitting, but I've been trained and it's one less subject to get beat up on in our home. <g>



Maybe Calif. is only one state.
Bart


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice thing about living in condo, you do not see water bill.

Same  experience  as poster #28. Save the pets.


----------



## Patri (Jan 9, 2014)

Carta, are you happy you started this thread?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 9, 2014)

am1 said:


> You may want to google what happens to everything after you flush.



Doesn't the same thing happen to those things that go down your sink?


----------



## Carta (Jan 9, 2014)

Patri said:


> Carta, are you happy you started this thread?



Very happy!!! Helluva response; wouldn't u say?


----------



## am1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Doesn't the same thing happen to those things that go down your sink?



No.  But the toliet seat is suppose to be cleaner than your kitchen sink.


----------



## SunSand (Jan 9, 2014)

No flushing after 10 pm.  Hey, you can still go, but don't flush. This rule works for family and guests.  No one has ever left a nasty gift in the morning.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2014)

SunSand said:


> No flushing after 10 pm.  Hey, you can still go, but don't flush. This rule works for family and guests.  No one has ever left a nasty gift in the morning.



Probably because they flushed and you just didn't hear it.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey, unfortunately I think I've been in a few restrooms after some of you folks !!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 9, 2014)

I really don't care if you flush or not, but PLEASE WASH YOUR HANDS after using the toilet!

Jim


----------



## Carta (Jan 10, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I really don't care if you flush or not, but PLEASE WASH YOUR HANDS after using the toilet!
> 
> Jim


Only one hand per flush, please....No need for towels...."Just wave your hand in the air like, u just don't care"..... huh;; That should be a song


----------



## pjrose (Jan 10, 2014)

*Great Thread!*

It's true, the collective wisdom of TUGgers is THE best anywhere!  Ask anything (except what the mods censor).  Look at the number of responses!  



rapmarks said:


> a plumber told me "If it's yellow let it mellow, If it's brown, flush it down"



Agreed if it was a small-ish pale tinkle, not a darker #1 that's been stored up all day and is icky looking or smelly. 



NKN said:


> We don't flush at night due to noise unless we do a #2.



Same here.  



Rose Pink said:


> We have a dual flush.  Even with the full flush, I often have to flush twice to get the bowl to empty.  Seems there is a backwash.



Backwash?  BACKwash?  Is your potty also a bidet and that washes people's backsides LOL?  




cotraveller said:


> . . .
> 
> Roses are red, violets are blue, pull the chain, when you're through.



OMG, the first time I used an overhead toilet in Europe I pulled the chain and all of a sudden panicked that the water was going to come down over my head and jumped away! 



Ridewithme38 said:


> . . .
> As for the toilet lids & seats, they belong up!  Be proud of your thrown! Do you put covers over your sinks too when you aren't using them? Why would you put a cover over your toilet if not your sink?



Uhhhh.....Ride.....are you being proud of your throne?  Or of what you have thrown?  hee hee hee

Great thread!  We can find just about ANYTHING on TUG!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 10, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> I really don't care if you flush or not, but PLEASE WASH YOUR HANDS after using the toilet!
> 
> Jim



You know what i realized after one really drunk night last year?  If i squat like a girl when i pee and don't flush.....I don't actually touch anything that requires a need to wash my hands!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2014)

Carta said:


> Only one hand per flush, please....No need for towels...."Just wave your hand in the air like, u just don't care"..... huh;; That should be a song




Or this popular Toilet Cleaner's Anthem, by Beyonce:  "If you like it then you shoulda put a ring on it..."

Dave


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 11, 2014)

*Another Take*

GF who had  a couple   brothers  and  is quite  familar with male  homo sapiens  suggestred following.

Bathrooms have night lights

Like  some public   "heads", Navy jargon,   post a  sign:  WE AIM TO PLEASE, WILL YOU   AIM TOO  AND PLEASE  FLUSH

I have  noted  at public   facilities they sometimes  have  "flys"  painted on fixtures. So,  one is challenged to  "shoot" the fly while responding to mother nature!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the toilet etiquette when as a guest using the toilet you leave an aroma or the toilet backs up ?

Or what if there is no paper ?


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 13, 2014)

easyrider, 
Lighting a match helps with the odor but I don't carry them with me.  Maybe we should all carry a matchbook.  Could come in handy. 

I always look to be sure there is toilet paper before I go.  If there isn't any--or enough--I would ask or just look to see if there is an extra roll in plain sight.  I wouldn't go through cabinets, though.  I would ask.  If you failed to do this and find yourself in an uncomfortable predicament, you could always holler for help.

When traveling, I make sure to have extra tissues and wet wipes in my purse for just those occasions.  They came in very handy for public restrooms in Italy.

And, intermittent flushing helps to prevent clogging so if you find yourself in the process of an epic elimination, flush part way through.  Then again when you are finished.  If the toilet backs up anyway, look for the plunger.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 13, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You know what i realized after one really drunk night last year?  If i squat like a girl when i pee and don't flush.....I don't actually touch anything that requires a need to wash my hands!



Frequent hand washing helps to cut down on the transmission of pathogens such as the the cold and flu viruses.  It is a good idea to wash hands throughout the day.  Even though you may feel you didn't soil your hands after a potty break, it is still a good time to wash hands anyway just for general sanitation precautions.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 13, 2014)

This has been an interesting thread, and I am surprised at the level of detail it has gone into.  However, if it gets to the point of talking about the color and consistency of what gets flushed down, I think I will avoid further updates. 

Kurt


----------



## Carta (Jan 13, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> This has been an interesting thread, and I am surprised at the level of detail it has gone into.  However, if it gets to the point of talking about the color and consistency of what gets flushed down, I think I will avoid further updates.
> 
> Kurt



And this coming from someone called "PigsDad"......lol....Could not resist


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought one of the most interesting posts was about 'letting it mellow- except after eating asparagus'. Couldn't agree more. Just a spear or two will clear the room. Flush! And wash. Please.

Jim


----------



## pjrose (Jan 13, 2014)

Sometimes seen in women's public restrooms:

If you dribble when you piddle, please be neat and wipe the seat
or
If you sprinkle when you tinkle, please be neat and wipe the seat


Need to update these for gentlemen, referring to wiping the rim or even the floor.....

Let's see, 

Don't be a bore, please wipe the floor?  Nah, boring

Attention, Ahem, Please wipe the rim?  

Suggestions?


----------



## pjrose (Jan 13, 2014)

And as to aromas and or supplies, there should be a vent fan, and I check the under-sink cabinet for extra rolls.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 13, 2014)

Carta said:


> And this coming from someone called "PigsDad"......lol....Could not resist




Hey, pigs are very clean animals by nature.  The pet potbellied pig we used to have (hence, the user name) took a shower almost every day!  (Probably TMI, I know...)

Kurt


----------



## geekette (Jan 13, 2014)

pjrose said:


> Sometimes seen in women's public restrooms:
> 
> If you dribble when you piddle, please be neat and wipe the seat
> or
> ...


 seat-pee'ers, scourge of our time in this daily of Toilet Seat Covers.  how can there STILL be pee on the seat???!!!  

Hover if you want in unfamiliar turf but please clean up.  Someone's grandma may be sitting there next.  

~~~

no flushing after 10 pm??  I have an old house and loud pipes but am a-ok with flushing at whatever time of day or night it needs to be done.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 13, 2014)

A few years back in Mexico, a friend of mine developed the "revenge" that hit him suddenly. It was a very fierce revenge and to make maters worse, for him anyway, we had been drinking for a bit. 

The timeshare had two bathrooms and he chose the closest one to the action and as a result we could hear all the action. He was really ripping one out which made all of us laugh for reason unclear now.

Long story short he got a new cool nick name... ripper.


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 13, 2014)

*How about those toilets in other parts of the World*

I have only heard the stories.. Those fixtures that are horizontal and you basically squat over them.

Back in my USAF days they called them Bomb sights.

A quick google search located a nice photo.

Here is an article as well. Some of you fine travelers have surely encountered these elegant bathrooms. 

http://www.travelfootprints.ca/2011/12/surviving-the-toilets-of-china


----------



## Patri (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, I used them in Italy. Were not even in the family's apartment, but outside down the walkway, behind doors of course.. Maybe each apt. had its own? Can't remember.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2014)

billymach4 said:


> I have only heard the stories.. Those fixtures that are horizontal and you basically squat over them.
> 
> Some of you fine traveler have surely encountered these elegant bathrooms.



Oh yeah. Wait til you REALLY have to go and all there is is a room with about a half dozen of these beauts. No stalls. No paper. A line of Chinese waiting. A good laugh.... Many were 'American Standard' brand.

I wish I'd taken a picture of one in China. A sign in a stall with a 'Western' toilet showing a person squatting but with their feet on the porcelain sides of the toilet- and a circle with a slash through it. As in 'don't squat on the western toilet'.

Jim


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 13, 2014)

Patri said:


> Yes, I used them in Italy. Were not even in the family's apartment, but outside down the walkway, behind doors of course.. Maybe each apt. had its own? Can't remember.




Oh that's what they mean when I hear them say _POOPARAZZI _


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 13, 2014)

Photo is similar to what I saw in China, except it was one large porcelain or whatever tray in the floor.  I couldn't imagine.


Geekette, unfortunately, there are still a lot of restrooms that don't have seat covers.  Though I know you can buy them to carry with you (if you can find them).  Worse case, I guess you could line the seat with TP and make sure it's also flushed down.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 15, 2014)

At a highway rest area somewhere in Western Europe, DH went to the left for Men and I went to the right for Women.  

I stood on two metal foot-shaped pads with a trough between and underneath.

I saw liquid dribbling across the trough from under the wall in front of me.......turns out that DH was on the other side of a very thin wall, and we were sharing the trough LOL.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 15, 2014)

google image "don't stand toilet sign" and you'll find many variations on the theme, including at least one showing men to stand and aim rather than sit


----------



## NKN (Jan 15, 2014)

That sounds almost "Chinese-y" !  We lived in Taiwan for a year back in the 90's.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've never bothered with seat covers (I also don't sit unless absolutely necessary ).

Correct me if I'm wrong (and I'm sure someone will), but would a microscopic bacteria or virus actually be deterred by tissue paper??

I also use my foot to flush .  Who knows what is living on those handles?


----------



## NKN (Jan 15, 2014)

I really like the automatic flushers.  Now, for the door handles...


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2014)

NKN said:


> I really like the automatic flushers.  Now, for the door handles...



Teeny-tiny cruelty warning..... Waaay back when these first came out, they first appeared in places like restrooms in service plazas on toll highways. I stopped in one of these places, and 'doing my business', there was a young boy of 9ish looking at the little oval 'window' that triggered the automatic flushing mechanism. I told him that they hired midgets who hid in the walls to look out those little windows and flush the urinal when the user finished.  The kid took off screaming! 

I felt a little bad about this- and as you can see that after more than 30 years, I remembered it. Hope the kid got over it.

Jim


----------



## NKN (Jan 15, 2014)

Mean but funny!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok. How about this? We have a septic. We do not throw the toilet paper used for Number 1 in the toilet. It goes in the garbage can!

In our other home, we used to tell our company not to flush Number 1, but now in this house we have a better septic and leech fields, so they know they can flush (even the toilet paper)!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Ok. How about this? We have a septic. We do not throw the toilet paper used for Number 1 in the toilet. It goes in the garbage can!
> 
> In our other home, we used to tell our company not to flush Number 1, but now in this house we have a better septic and leech fields, so they know they can flush (even the toilet paper)!



In  this case, I'd say 'flush #1, not the paper.' Do you use special 'septic' TP? we use it in the RV. It dissipates very quickly, whereas 'good TP' doesn't. It sticks together and doesn't break down as rapidly. Lots of liquid will help keep the drain field working well, where solids will eventually need to be pumped out.

Jim


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Kitty Litter...*

I live in a 6 Story Condo in NYC. One of our 2 bathrooms has not yet been  remodeled. This bathroom does not have a tank, and is a huge water waster. It has the old style flushometer. It has really good and powerful flush!

The Kitty litter box is next to the toilet. When I am in a hurry I just scoop and flush down the drain. Since the water bill is included in my MF's, just like our TS's I really have no incentive to conserve water. 

Do I feel bad about wasting water? Yes. But I know that more than 50% of my 120 neighbors also have the same setup, and they could care less as well.






About 20 years ago NYC was giving away free toilets with installation. The new toilets were the low flow version. This silly condo that I live held a vote and the majority did not want to take the new low flow versions. 

Seems I live among some people around here that have big loads to flush.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 16, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> In  this case, I'd say 'flush #1, not the paper.' Do you use special 'septic' TP? we use it in the RV. It dissipates very quickly, whereas 'good TP' doesn't. It sticks together and doesn't break down as rapidly. Lots of liquid will help keep the drain field working well, where solids will eventually need to be pumped out.
> 
> Jim



We essentially use Scott toilet paper, or any other toilet paper that says "Safe for Septic Systems"


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 16, 2014)

*For the Smells--also, girls don't poop*

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=F31DD31751685E24E160F31DD31751685E24E160


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 17, 2014)

Rose Pink said:


> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=F31DD31751685E24E160F31DD31751685E24E160



Too funny.  Seems I heard of Dr. Oz saying something about adding a few drops of some essence to the bowl, so maybe it's a real product.  Not that any of us would need it.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 17, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Too funny.  Seems I heard of Dr. Oz saying something about adding a few drops of some essence to the bowl, so maybe it's a real product.  Not that any of us would need it.



A store near us has several poo pourri scents available in its very lovely ladies' room.  Of course I never needed it.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 17, 2014)

Found this in Best of Craigslist. Circa 2007. 

Originally Posted: Fri, 18 May 07:44 EDT

 Yesterday was hell

All in all, it hadn't been a good day. Bad traffic, a malfunctioning computer, incompetent coworkers and a sore back all made me a seething cauldron of rage. But more importantly for this story, it had been over forty-eight hours since I'd last taken a dump. I'd tried to jumpstart the process, beginning my day with a bowl of bowel-cleansing fiber cereal, following it with six cups of coffee at work, and adding a bean-laden lunch at Taco Bell. As I was returning home from work, my insides let me know with subtle rumbles and the emission of the occasional tiny fart that Big Things would be happening soon. Alas, I had to stop at the mall to pick up an order. I completed this task, and as I was walking past the stores on my way back to the car, I noticed a large sale sign proclaiming, "Everything Must Go!" This was prophetic, for my colon informed me with a sudden violent cramp and a wet, squeaky fart that everything was indeed about to go. I hurried to the mall bathroom. I surveyed the five stalls, which I have numbered 0 through 4 (I write a lot of software) for your convenience: 

0.Occupied 

1.Clean, but Bathroom Protocol forbids its use, as it's next to the occupied one. 

2.Poo on seat. 

3.Poo and toilet paper in bowl, unidentifiable liquid splattered on seat. 

4.No toilet paper, no stall door, unidentifiable sticky object near base of toilet. 

Clearly, it had to be Stall #1. I trudged back, entered, dropped trou and sat down. I'm normally a fairly Shameful Shitter. I wasn't happy about being next to the occupied stall, but Big Things were afoot. 

I was just getting ready to bear down when all of a sudden the sweet sounds of Beethoven came from next door, followed by a fumbling, and then the sound of a voice answering the ringing phone. As usual for a cell phone conversation, the voice was exactly 8 dB louder than it needed to be. Out of Shameful habit, my sphincter slammed shut. The inane conversation went on and on. Mr. Shitter was blathering to Mrs. Shitter about the shitty day he had. I sat there, cramping and miserable, waiting for him to finish. As the loud conversation dragged on, I became angrier and angrier, thinking that I, too, had a crappy day, but I was too polite to yak about in public. My bowels let me know in no uncertain terms that if I didn't get crapping soon, my day would be getting even crappier. 


Finally my anger reached a point that overcame Shamefulness. I no longer cared. I gripped the toilet paper holder in one hand, braced my other hand against the side of the stall, and pushed with all my might. I was rewarded with a fart of colossal magnitude -- a cross between the sound of someone ripping a very wet bed sheet in half and of plywood being torn off a wall. The sound gradually transitioned into a heavily modulated low-RPM tone, not unlike someone firing up a Harley. I managed to hit resonance frequency of the stall, and it shook gently. 

- 

Once my ass cheeks stopped flapping in the breeze, three things became apparent: (1) The next-door conversation had ceased; (2) my colon's continued seizing indicated that there was more to come; and (3) the bathroom was now beset by a horrible, eldritch stench. 

It was as if a gateway to Hell had been opened. The foul miasma quickly made its way under the stall and began choking my poop-mate. This initial "herald" fart had ended his conversation in mid-sentence. 

"Oh my God," I heard him utter, following it with the suppressed sounds of choking, and then, "No, baby, that wasn't me (cough, gag), you could hear that (gag)??" 

Next door I could hear fumbling with the paper dispenser as he desperately tried to finish his task. Little snatches of conversation made themselves heard over my anal symphony: "Gotta go... horrible... throw up... in my mouth.... not... make it... tell the kids... love them... oh God..." followed by more sounds of suppressed gagging and retching. 

- 

Alas, it is evidently difficulty to hold one's phone and wipe one's bum at the same time. Just as my high-pressure abuse of the toilet was winding down, I heard a plop and splash from next door, followed by a string of swear words and gags. My poop-mate had dropped his phone into the toilet. 

After a considerable amount of paperwork, I got up and surveyed the damage. I felt bad for the janitor who'd be forced to deal with this, but I knew that flushing was not an option. No toilet in the world could handle that unholy mess. Flushing would only lead to a floor flooded with filth.

As I left, I glanced to the next-door stall. Nothing remained in the bowl. Had he flushed his phone, or had he plucked it out and left the bathroom with nasty unwashed hands? The world will never know. 

I exited the bathroom, momentarily proud and Shameless, looking around for a face glaring at me. But I saw no one. I suspect that somehow my supernatural elimination has manged to transfer my Shamefulness to my anonymous poop-mate. I think it'll be a long time before he can bring himself to poop in public -- and I doubt he'll ever again answer his cell phone in the loo. And this, my friends, is why you should never talk on your phone in the bathroom. 

post id: 333345372





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 18, 2014)

I suspect the above post is in close competition to ScoopLV's Costco Rant post years ago.  :hysterical:


----------



## Patri (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh appraise, I was laughing out loud. The poor guy. The poor custodian.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 20, 2014)

*OMG I can't see the screen through my tears*



muranojo said:


> I suspect the above post is in close competition to ScoopLV's Costco Rant post years ago.  :hysterical:



OMG, through my tears and need to run to the pottie before I have an accident, I was thinking the same thing!  DH came in to find out what my howls were all about!  

I'll have to review Scoop's rant, but at the moment I'm tagging this one the 

*Funniest . Tug . Post . Ever . 
*

:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:​


----------



## mdurette (Jan 20, 2014)

Elan said:


> Our old cat (rest her soul), used to get into the toilet and spread-eagle herself across the bowl to get a drink.  Incredibly funny to walk in on.  Didn't matter that she had fresh water in her water bowl.  She was a cat -- no rationalizing her actions......



My two cats always drank the water from the toilet at our former house.  We moved and they won't drink from these toilets.   We have a water softener here - wonder if that was it.

My big guy (18 pounds) would actually hang over the edge of the bowl, back legs dangling off the ground while he drank.   It looked he was "getting sick".  It was hysterical.

Also, we are on septic and I can tell you I am VERY HAPPY that we all flush no matter if it is number 1 or number 2.   If I had to walk into a bathroom and see yellow all the time, that would be an issue for me.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 20, 2014)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You know what i realized after one really drunk night last year?  If i squat like a girl when i pee and don't flush.....I don't actually touch anything that requires a need to wash my hands!



Yeah, well I was at a nightclub many many moons ago and thought basically the same thing when I walked into the rest room only to find a really dirty toilet seat.  If I stand like a guy and straddle I should be able to hit my mark.  Nope...just made a bigger mess.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 20, 2014)

easyrider said:


> What is the toilet etiquette when as a guest using the toilet you leave an aroma or the toilet backs up ?
> 
> Or what if there is no paper ?



courtesy flush - From Urban Dictionairy

A flush in the middle of the toilet-sitting process in order to reduce the aroma...usually performed on a "foreign throne" as a courtesy to the owner of said throne... in other words, to be polite and not stink up the host's crapper too much.


----------

